# Ice Pigeons



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Does anyone have any Ice Pigeons for sale? Are these birds just a color phase of another breed of pigeon, or are they a separate breed recognized by the NPA?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Ice Pigeons are a recognized breed. The color can be found in some breeds in which it has been introduced 

If you happen to find any, let me know. That was my birthday wish for this year, but we never found any


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Ice Pigeon*

Thank you for responding. I have seen some pictures. Beautiful birds!! Hope you can find them soon.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Ice Pigeons are a recognized breed. The color can be found in some breeds in which it has been introduced
> 
> If you happen to find any, let me know. That was my birthday wish for this year, but we never found any


Rena Bailey (used to be an active member here) was breeding them not too long ago. She is out here in California, but I could ask her if she knows of a breeder in your area or if she has any that could be shipped. Let me know ..

Terry


----------



## ggoss1 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## brandonf (Jul 26, 2009)

wow very cool looking birds. i wouldnt mind having a pair of them. do all of them have booted legs?


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

they're Crazy beautiful!


----------



## Yeasmin (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow wish i could have them


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Ice Pigeon*

They also are available clean legged. 
ggoss1 -Thanks for the picture. Great looking birds. Any for sale? It would seem that several people are looking for them.
TAWhatley - Please ask about breeders in our areas. Thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

me wantie!!!!!! oh so beautifull, I see why you guys want some. best of luck! I will keep my eyes open if I see any.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

here is one I did find in CA, perhaps they would know others closer.

http://www.whitedovememorialrelease.com/ouricepigeonstwohtm.html


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dove_bird (Aug 21, 2009)

what beautiful birds!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Spirit wings, thank's, sent them an email 
And Terry, it would be great if you could ask  Thank you!


Personally I like the muffed birds the most, but at this point, as long as it's an Ice pigeon, I'm fine with it 
The spangeled ones are really pretty, but then again, they all are!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

spirit wings said:


> here is one I did find in CA, perhaps they would know others closer.
> 
> http://www.whitedovememorialrelease.com/ouricepigeonstwohtm.html


That's Rena's website!  I'll have to give her a call. There's a message on the site that a family member is ill.

Terry


----------

